# Started going through my collection



## Dmar1911 (Mar 4, 2018)

So I pulled down a box I put away a couple months ago and pulled out these bottles I dug up. Does anyone know about some of them?


----------



## RCO (Mar 4, 2018)

the pop bottles are mostly from the 60's or 70's but not old enough to be overly valuable . if you could even find a buyer , I like the fresca bottle but I don't think it generally sells for that much


----------

